

SkyMall’s Demise Could Save American Airlines $350K a Year on Fuel - mparramon
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/skymalls-demise-save-american-airlines-350k-year-fuel/

======
joezydeco
The article would be a lot more substantial if they researched what Skymall
was paying AA to put those catalogs on their planes.

Wanna bet it was more than $350K?

